# Hobby Lobby coming to Charleston, SC area



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

For y'all who live near Charleston or are going to visit, the new Hobby Lobby store is opening October 1st at 9:00 a.m. It is located just north of the Isle of Palms connector on highway 17 north. Can't wait!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Be sure to use this link and print yourself a coupon before you go, good on anything that is NOT on sale.
http://hobbylobby.com/weekly/weekly.cfm


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Great News! I live in Beaufort, looking forward to it


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

This is great news I LIVE in Charleston. Thanks for the heads up y'all. Hope to see you there. LOL


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

We are also getting a new store in Mooresville NC. That exit 36 off of I 77. Not sure of the opening date. Store was built supper fast and the parking lot is done. Oct the 12th.


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

Hobby Lobby is one of my favorite stores but since leaving Cincinnati, OH and moving to SC, we don't have one where we live. I wish we could get one in Myrtle Beach, SC. I know they would go over big here. Will surely have to visit the one in Charleston when they open. I won't be able to go 2 or 3 times like I used to but at least I know there is one closer to us now.


----------



## franzhere (Apr 25, 2011)

Looked at the coupon and it was only good for end of September or did I miss something? Sure could use a coupon.


----------

